

How Many People Visit YouTube? Imputing Missing Events in Panels with Excess Zeros - danso
https://research.google.com/pubs/pub43286.html

======
pbw
What does "excess zeros" mean in the title?

~~~
seiji
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-
inflated_model](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-inflated_model) or in Q&A
format [http://stats.stackexchange.com/questions/13509/zero-
inflated...](http://stats.stackexchange.com/questions/13509/zero-inflated-
models-true-zero-vs-excess-zero)

